
Spotify Interview in Stockholm for Backend Engineer II - rampatra
https://blog.rampatra.com/spotify-interview-backend-engineer-ii
======
notkaiho
Christ almighty, a personal site that hounds you to turn off ad blocking
without any way to opt out?

~~~
rampatra
yea, sorry for that. I added that recently to compensate for the website
costs. Will turn it off after some days.

However, you would see only one ad on a page. Not more.

